# Favorite brand pellets/ worst brand pellets?



## CD2011 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm a newbie with a Harmon P43. After reading this forum for a few months, I'm thinking that I lucked out when I bought a ton of Green Supremes at Lowe's back in August, most of you seem to like this brand of pellet.

In many threads, people mention their best/worst pellets, but I thought it would be easier for us newbies to see your opinions all in one thread.

So..... please... to help out us newbies...list your favorite brands of pellets and the pellets you just won't use!!

thanks a bunch!!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 8, 2011)

Favorite's are Spruce Pointes, Okies, Cubex, Turmans and Hamer Hot Ones! :coolsmile:

Worst is Inferno's/Nations Choice! Yuk! :sick:


----------



## titanracer (Dec 8, 2011)

Favorite's for me, Excellent - Hamers Hot Ones, Hardwood Heat (Repackaged Hamer's), Turman, Somerset

Middle of the road, OK - Pennwood, AWF, Green Team

Not so good, I will not use - Juniata (Energex), There was another one, just can't remeber at the moment which one.

I'm always trying 2 or 3 bags of new brands, that I run across of, if I haven't used them before. Always try a couple bags 1st, before you buy a ton of them. You have your good ones & bad ones. Some burn better for other people'e stoves, but never seem to burn good in my stove. I must have tried maybe 20-25 different brands since burning pellets (5 years).


----------



## ironpony (Dec 8, 2011)

Favorites Somersets, hardwood heat

least favorite AWP local brand decent heat alot of ash and th occasional clinker


----------



## johnnycomelately (Dec 8, 2011)

Favorites..Turman, Cubex (Can't get them anymore), Barefoot and Okies.

Least Favorite(Actually, I have a passionate HATE for)......New England, Maine Wood Pellets and Inferno!


----------



## Bank (Dec 8, 2011)

Really liked Granules LG,  CleanFire Softwood, Hated the Penningtons


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 8, 2011)

johnnycomelately said:
			
		

> Cubex (Can't get them anymore)



Why can't you get any????


----------



## Mr Whitfield (Dec 8, 2011)

I like Blazer Pellet, MFG West Oregon Wood Products.
I dislike Future Fuel, burns like chit.....


----------



## livefreeordie (Dec 8, 2011)

Green team runs great in my stove, the worst for me would be fireside.


----------



## 343amc (Dec 8, 2011)

I haven't run into any I really dislike except Pennywise.  Piles of ash and lots of pellets that were 2.5 inches or longer.  I didn't see those for sale this year, maybe they went away.   I've never seen Inferno for sale around here but based on what I read, if I did see them I'd probably run.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Dec 8, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> johnnycomelately said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dealer does not carry them or he can't get them.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

Somerset and Country Boy are the best in this area.

I would stay away from Kentucky Kernal and Southern Indiana Hardwood pellets.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Dec 8, 2011)

In no particular order:
Vermont wood
Somerset
Blazers
Engergex Green bag (fireside ultra from Canada)
Spruce Pointe
Okies
LG's

Worst.......Inferno/Nations Choice


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 8, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> johnnycomelately said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I should include Cubex in the list of pellets that are in limited supply???


----------



## 76brian (Dec 8, 2011)

oldmountvernon said:
			
		

> I cant say that J  but i can say he said Cubex were on order, a week later i asked whats up his reply was " Cubex basically laughed at me "
> But i guess we could assume that supply is limited.



Must be a regional thing, I have basically an unlimited supply of cubies from my dealer here. He doesn't keep them around for long and is always getting more.


----------



## mithesaint (Dec 8, 2011)

Limited experience here in the pellet desert of NW OH, but favorite is Prest O Logs.  Worst is Eco Flame.  Only heat those produce is the smoke coming out of my ears over how crappy they are.


----------



## DMZX (Dec 8, 2011)

All the Oregon manufactured pellets are very good:  Blue Mt, Bear Mt, & Blazers.

The worst are the Pennington's that the local Wal-Mart stocks.


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 8, 2011)

Top self for my area is Somersets and Hardwood Heat.

Middle shelf â€” Stove Chow and Old Dominion (new this year)

Way at the bottom Nations choice. BLAAAAA!


----------



## tinkabranc (Dec 8, 2011)

Favorites:  Spruce Pointe, Okanagans, & Dragon Mountain

Worst so far:  Inferno  
(in fairness, I have not tried them this year so don't know if they have gotten any better)


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 8, 2011)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> Favorites:  Spruce Pointe, Okanagans, & Dragon Mountain
> 
> Worst so far:  Inferno
> (in fairness, I have not tried them this year so don't know if they have gotten any better)



Wow Dragon Mountain I would buy those just for the name.     Wish we had them down here.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Dec 8, 2011)

tinkabranc said:
			
		

> Worst so far:  Inferno
> (in fairness, I have not tried them this year so don't know if they have gotten any better)


I'd be willing to bet my left nut that they have not gotten any worse! :snake:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 8, 2011)

johnnycomelately said:
			
		

> tinkabranc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be careful what you bet on.


----------



## chrisasst (Dec 8, 2011)

from the ones I have tried...

Favorites= Lignetics. ( don't recall anyone listing these. lignetics were the talk of the town about 3 or 4 years ago when I joined the forum.)
                 Barefoot
                 Dry creek
                 Cubex


Least Favorite= Instant heat
                        Presto logs
                       New england 


I have used others, can't recall them though.


----------



## gyingling (Dec 8, 2011)

Favorites are Wood Pellet Co. and Greenway Super Premiums.

Never Use Again are Juniatas made by Energex. I think they are made of punky, wet, sumac.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Dec 8, 2011)

gyingling said:
			
		

> Never Use Again are Juniatas made by Energex. I think they are made of punky, wet, sumac.


Punky wet sumac.... LMFAO!


----------



## justinc25 (Dec 8, 2011)

Favorite Overall: Greene Team, but cost, and availability are making them prohibitive.

Current Favorite: Homestead from woodpellets.com
Heat and ash seem the same as Cleanfire Hardwood's this year.

Also in the stash:
Green Supreme
Logik-E
Fireside Ultra (from last year)
Maine's Choice (Free from a friend, not crazy about them, but free is free.)
Cleanfire Hardwood

Worst is a tie between 2 brands from the same manufacturer:
North American / Curran Renewable Energy Hard/Soft blend

By far the worst pellets I have ever run.
Total Junk, High Ash, Low Heat.
And the ash is the light fly ash that gets into everything, and insulates your heat exchanger, reducing your stove's effiency.


----------



## Outerlimits (Dec 8, 2011)

Best: somerset, uncle jed's softwood, black hills gold, lignetics
Worst:Michigan/North country + Maeder brothers=pure junk-I will never buy again


----------



## whit (Dec 9, 2011)

Great: Vermont, Barefoot
Okay: Green Supreme, North American
Marginal: Fireside Ultra
Suck: Inferno


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 9, 2011)

DMZX said:
			
		

> All the Oregon manufactured pellets are very good:  Blue Mt, Bear Mt, & Blazers.
> 
> The worst are the Pennington's that the local Wal-Mart stocks.



I just tried Pacific Pellet out of OR and they are almost as hot as Bear Mtns, but hotter than Blazers.  Just got 2 tons @ $211/ton.  Never seen this brand until this year at my local Mclendon's hardware.  Blazers burned at about 215F in my stove, Pacific pellet is 240F and Bear Mtn 250F.  But, I can't get Bear Mtn for anything less than $300 around here, so they'll just have to sucker someone else into that price.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 9, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> DMZX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What heat setting are you burning at on the M55?


----------



## johnnycomelately (Dec 9, 2011)

When you look at the pellets that people think are great, you see a wide variance in opinion. Yet universally, Inferno sucks. Hands down, sucks. I hate Maine Woods and New England too, but to their credit, there are a few members here who will retort and defend those brands. And this seems to hold true for almost all brands. Yet Inferno, (in-for-no heat!) has no friends. If I had a dollar for every post here that either praised or defended Inferno, I still would not have enough money to buy that pack of sugarless gum that I saw on sale at the market! Just goes to show you.....
"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... but everyone knows ass-ugly!"
-Just sayin'


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 9, 2011)

J-...heat level 3, feed trim 3.


----------



## 76brian (Dec 9, 2011)

johnnycomelately said:
			
		

> â€œBeauty is in the eye of the beholderâ€¦ but everyone knows ass-ugly!â€



...so what you're saying is; You have the "Inferno" of avatars?


----------



## DMZX (Dec 9, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> DMZX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not seen any Pacific Pellets over here on the eastside, but if  do I will try a few bags.  I can get Bear Mt.'s for $250/ton, but I get Blazers go fir $190/ton and Blue Mt.'s for $184/ton.  So, I have mostly Blue Mt.'s (3 tons) in my cache.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 9, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> J-...heat level 3, feed trim 3.



I run mine the same 3-3 and got 275ÂºF with Blazers. 262ÂºF with Okanagan's(westwood) Just thinking we can compare with some windage(mine eats a bit more!)? ;-)


----------



## johnnycomelately (Dec 9, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> johnnycomelately said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brian..I will admit, I ain't winning no handsome contests here, but I've got a nice personality.


----------



## 343amc (Dec 9, 2011)

Outerlimits said:
			
		

> Best: somerset, uncle jed's softwood, black hills gold, lignetics
> Worst:Michigan/North country + Maeder brothers=pure junk-I will never buy again



OK, I gotta ask.  Are you referring to the Michigan Wood Pellet based in Grayling or Michigan Wood Pellet Fuel based in Holland?  I've got a couple tons, minus some bags, of the ones made by Michigan Wood Pellet Fuel in Holland.  I have no major complaints about them.  I bought a half ton of Somerset because they're highly regarded here, and they do burn nice, but are $50 more a ton so I'm saving those for really cold days.


----------



## cuznvin (Dec 9, 2011)

justinc25 said:
			
		

> Favorite Overall: Greene Team, but cost, and availability are making them prohibitive.
> 
> Current Favorite: Homestead from woodpellets.com
> Heat and ash seem the same as Cleanfire Hardwood's this year.
> ...



Im burning Homestead also. Havent got into the Cleanfire hardwood yet..


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 9, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know mine burns 3.5lbs/hr on heat level 3, feed trim 2.  I don't know how to figure what CFM is coming out of my heat exchanger.  That could account for the difference if yours doesn't put out as much air.  I know the new blower for the M55 puts out some serious air.  Also, it depends on which tube you measure....my left outer tubes are hottest (lowest airflow).  I take my temp on the 2nd one in from the left.  I have one of these if you want to try to compare air velocity...

http://www.amazon.com/Windtronic-Wind-Speed-Meter-Anemometer/dp/B000WHPL14


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 9, 2011)

DMZX said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like Blazers "OK", they leave way more ash than Cleanburn & Bear Mtn.  If I could get Bear Mtns for $250, I'd do it as they burn hotter and real nice and clean.

I've been wondering though...what makes one pellet hotter than another assuming the same type of wood.  Blazers are 100% Doug Fir and so are Bear Mtn...so what's the diff?  I do know Bear Mtns are cut much shorter than Blazers, so probably more are getting fed into the stove each turn of the auger.  So, maybe that's why they are hotter.  But, why would one be cleaner burning than the other?


----------



## Outerlimits (Dec 9, 2011)

Michigan wood pellets out of Holland, MI.  Never tried the ones from Grayling.


----------



## EZsteve (Dec 9, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> flynfrfun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


275 out of the heat exchange? Or inside stove?


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 9, 2011)

I measure mine inside the heat exchanger.


----------



## newf lover (Dec 9, 2011)

Favorites are Turman by far. A few years ago I bought 3 tons of NEWPs. I used to vacuum out my stove every 2 days because of the ash. I now vacuum my stove once a week, and I'm sure it could go longer; I'm just OCD about it. Heat is also great.


----------



## DMZX (Dec 9, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> I like Blazers "OK", they leave way more ash than Cleanburn & Bear Mtn.  If I could get Bear Mtns for $250, I'd do it as they burn hotter and real nice and clean.
> 
> I've been wondering though...what makes one pellet hotter than another assuming the same type of wood.  Blazers are 100% Doug Fir and so are Bear Mtn...so what's the diff?  I do know Bear Mtns are cut much shorter than Blazers, so probably more are getting fed into the stove each turn of the auger.  So, maybe that's why they are hotter.  But, why would one be cleaner burning than the other?



I always thought that Bear Mt added cedar and cedar bark into their mix.  I can not remember where I heard or read that, but it sounded right.  Bear Mt pellets do have a hint of cedar smell to them.


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 9, 2011)

bigdaddyste said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				flynfrfun said:
			
		

> I measure mine inside the heat exchanger.



Mine is measured just outside the heat exchanger.



			
				flynfrfun said:
			
		

> I know mine burns 3.5lbs/hr on heat level 3, feed trim 2.  I don't know how to figure what CFM is coming out of my heat exchanger.  That could account for the difference if yours doesn't put out as much air.  I know the new blower for the M55 puts out some serious air.  Also, it depends on which tube you measure....my left outer tubes are hottest (lowest airflow).  I take my temp on the 2nd one in from the left.  I have one of these if you want to try to compare air velocity...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Windtronic-Wind-Speed-Meter-Anemometer/dp/B000WHPL14



Flyin, Mine eats slightly more. About 3.8lbs/hr on heat level 3, feed trim 3. We probably can only get somewhat close. But if we use your temps as a base to mine. I bet I would see something like 307ÂºF from the Pacific pellet and 320ÂºF from Bear Mtn.

Using your 215ÂºF from the blazers to my 275ÂºF. A little ratio to proportion and I get the above numbers. Should be in the ball park anyways??


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 9, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Flyin, Mine eats slightly more. About 3.8lbs/hr on heat level 3, feed trim 3. We probably can only get somewhat close. But if we use your temps as a base to mine. I bet I would see something like 307ÂºF from the Pacific pellet and 320ÂºF from Bear Mtn.
> 
> Using your 215ÂºF from the blazers to my 275ÂºF. A little ratio to proportion and I get the above numbers. Should be in the ball park anyways??



J,
If I had to guess, mine probably burns about 3.8lbs/hr on feed trim 3.  Too bad you haven't gotten any Bear Mtns to test.  Sounds like they would blow the doors off everything else.  But, I suspect it is because they cut the pellets so short, so it is actually feeding more lbs/hr than a longer pellet.  A lot are 1/4" pebbles instead of the typical 3/4"+ pellets we typically see.


----------



## flynfrfun (Dec 9, 2011)

DMZX said:
			
		

> ...I always thought that Bear Mt added cedar and cedar bark into their mix.  I can not remember where I heard or read that, but it sounded right.  Bear Mt pellets do have a hint of cedar smell to them.



I LOVE the smell of Douglas Fir pellets as I load the hopper!


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 9, 2011)

flynfrfun said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I asked them for a sample for a review, They just laughed and said NO! Too far from them and way to pricey to ship.

I love the smell and about everything else from the Doug Fir pellets. Best is the ash percentage is so low its nuts. 0.17% or close is the lowest of any pellet I ever seen!

Maybe some day???


----------



## Utilitrack (Dec 9, 2011)

Favorites-Cubex, Okanagans, Spruce Pointes, Lignetics
Decent-Corinth, Northeast Pellets, LG's
Mehhh-Energex, MWP

Pellets that i would like to try based on the reviews on here...VERMONT Pellets.


----------



## Salty (Dec 9, 2011)

Best

Okies 
Warm Front

Worst

Michigans

(I'd put Inferno here but at least those burn. Michigans in my stove we like roasting wet socks over a refigerator coil with bricks as clinker)


----------



## HopeItBurns (Dec 9, 2011)

Best:  Somersets Pellets

Junk:  Maeder brothers turds

Not so good: Pennywise and Michigan turds


----------



## coobie (Dec 9, 2011)

(Favorite) uncle jeds,somersets(junk)pro pellets


----------



## CD2011 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow, there sure are a lot of different brands of pellets out there...

The heavy favorites are: Somersets and Okies
Other top choices are: barefoot, blazer pellet, green team, hardwood heat, lignetics, spruce pointes and turmans

getting good reviews also: corinth, cubex, green supreme, hamer hot ones, LG's, uncle jed's vermont wood.

Inferno gets the most nods for worst pellet.

Others with bad reviews: Juaniata, Michigan, Nature's choice, New England, Pennywise, Curran renewable hard, and eco flame.


----------



## vettechick (Dec 11, 2011)

First choice- Turman
Second choice- sell the stove and tell my hubby to go split some firewood!


----------



## St_Earl (Jul 29, 2012)

dude. leave some pellets for the rest of us. hahaha!

nice stash.


----------



## Hoot23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Spruce Pointes, Northern, and Mcfeeters are great. Will not burn Green Supremes, Greene team, or MWP blend.


----------



## smwilliamson (Jul 29, 2012)

Favorites: High heat/ Low Ash - Okies, Vermonts, Cleanfire Softwood (Pacific) LG's, Hamers, Blazers, Spruce Pointe, Cubex ----- Shoulder Pellets - Medium Heat/ More Ash - NEWP, Green Team, Green Supreme, Lignetics, Energex, Stove Chow -----------Very bad Pelelts - WOULD NOT BUY - Inferno, Bayou, TreeCycle, Michigan's, Corinths


----------



## Northwoodneil (Jul 29, 2012)

Must be my stove but I can't really say I see a huge differance. Uncle Jeds may burn hotter than Pennywise but when you figure in the cost per BTU it's a push. I have a big ash pan I dump once a week so that's not an issue. I have tried about 10 different pellet brands and they all burn fine without adjusting the stove much at all. I admit I've never tried Infernos (maybe they're not sold in WI) and after reading this I don't think I will.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 29, 2012)

Northwoodneil said:


> Must be my stove but I can't really say I see a huge differance. Uncle Jeds may burn hotter than Pennywise but when you figure in the cost per BTU it's a push. I have a big ash pan I dump once a week so that's not an issue. I have tried about 10 different pellet brands and they all burn fine without adjusting the stove much at all. I admit I've never tried Infernos (maybe they're not sold in WI) and after reading this I don't think I will.


Neil its cause you got a multi fueler. They burn junk easier than a pellet only stove.

Oh and your right you won't find Infernos here.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jul 30, 2012)

best- Turman, Okies, maine softwood
good- New England, Maine hardwood, Geneva, Great American

alot left out, as there's alot I havent personally used..........


----------



## RiddleMasterMorgon (Jul 30, 2012)

Best ever had: Barefoots
Worst ever had: Instant Heat
Biggest dissapointment (low heat/high price): New England Wood Plettes
Biggest positive surprise (high heat/lower price): Natures Heat - Pennington (Walmart)


----------



## RKS130 (Aug 7, 2012)

On balance the Green Supremes were best, given the price clean burn and uniform short pellets. I don't recall what I paid last year but just picked up 3 tons at $209/ton at the local Home Depot.

Worst was Pennington, as the pellets were very long BUT the company refunded the full cost, no questions asked, and I kept the pellets to break up and burn.

I thought Cubex were over rated, for the price.


----------



## sinnian (Aug 7, 2012)

From best to worst:
MWP Softwood
CleanFire Pacific Softwood
Okanagan Softwood
LG Softwood
Maine Choice Blend
CleanFire Hardwood

By a MILE the worst pellet I ever bought and used was MWP Hardwood Blend.


----------



## St_Earl (Aug 7, 2012)

i will follow you all over this forum, sinnian LOL.

i like the blend. they definitely have the widest range of opinions held about them of any pellet discussed on this forum. some swear by them. some detest them.
as with all pellets, buy a bag or two before you buy a ton or two.


----------



## RKS130 (Aug 8, 2012)

Best overall were Green Supreme. Very clean burn in my stove with very good heat at a low end (for around here) price. Cubex were a disappointment, given all the hype. Pennington was worst, due to excessive pellet length, BUT, company refunded my money with no problems, and I kept the pellets for my kids to break up and then we burned them.


----------



## dhungy (Aug 8, 2012)

Best-- barefoot, dry creek
worst- freedom fuel, instant heat


----------



## Augmister (Aug 13, 2012)

Best Pellet:  Barefoot and Somerset    Middle ground:  Green Team and Fireside Ultra   Worst:  MWP    Two years ago, I scored 2+ tons of Somersets in February for $209 and wish they would bring them back to Southern New England.   What a deal.   Saved the Somersets and 1.5 tons of Barefoot last year due to the mild winter and burned Fireside Ultra from Home Depot and Green Team from Lowes for $209/ton.   Sitting on 5+ tons and would only buy a class A pellet at a low price if one was out there.   Will look to reload in Feb 2013.


----------



## St_Earl (Aug 13, 2012)

i believe mwp changed ownership since the time you mention.


----------



## slls (Aug 13, 2012)

sinnian said:


> From best to worst:
> MWP Softwood
> CleanFire Pacific Softwood
> Okanagan Softwood
> ...


 
I bought 2 ton MWP softies on your post, really hope you are right.


----------



## The Maniac (Aug 13, 2012)

Newbie love the forum I just bought 3 tons of MWP softies  and a ton of MWP blend but that said any pellet that keeps you warm is a great pellet better than buying oil !


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Aug 13, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> i believe mwp changed ownership since the time you mention.


 

MWP has been owned by the same people since day one. 

They changed their blend ratios and dies and are now also doing a 100% softwood pellet.

IIRC the blend is now 65% hardwood 35% softwood  they started at 80% hardwood 20% softwood back in 2008.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Aug 13, 2012)

My local HD had MWP for 188 a ton this weekend....too bad I was there with the wife buying a refrigerator.....


----------



## St_Earl (Aug 13, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> MWP has been owned by the same people since day one.
> 
> They changed their blend ratios and dies and are now also doing a 100% softwood pellet.
> 
> IIRC the blend is now 65% hardwood 35% softwood they started at 80% hardwood 20% softwood back in 2008.


ah yes. still the Linkletters as i check google.
though i had heard that changed.
thanks for the clarification 

i still don't think the blend sucks at all.
it's very hard for me to reconcile people saying it's the worst thing they've even burned with my experience last year. and with so many other people here having a good opinion of them.
kept me warm all year in a leaky house (since wrapped, sided and further insulated)in north central maine and i burnt a similar amount as folks in the same area as me ( from their posts here)

no clinkers at all.

the change in blend ratio must have something to do with this discrepancy in experiences.


----------



## sinnian (Aug 13, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> ah yes. still the Linkletters as i check google.
> 
> it's very hard for me to reconcile people saying it's the worst thing they've even burned with my experience last year.


 

Bad batches is the most likely culprit.  That said, that is also TOTALLY UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## St_Earl (Aug 13, 2012)

or perhaps as smokey mentioned,  just the ratio blend that they later changed.

here's to a winter of keeping nice and warm for us all.


----------



## sinnian (Aug 13, 2012)

St_Earl said:


> or perhaps as smokey mentioned, just the ratio blend that they later changed.
> 
> here's to a winter of keeping nice and warm for us all.


 
Plenty of us burned the same crappy blend last season, some liked it, some hated it  ~ it is the batches.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 13, 2012)

MWP definitely made strides compared to the first seasons stuff. I'm still hearing mixed reviews, But the ratio of likes has gone from nill to about 50%.  I say kudo's to ScotL for what he's done.Many a pellet have had bad starts at it, But only the good have stuck around to weather the storm! I got a feeling we haven't seen the best of MWP just yet!  

I'm in the decent pellet for the money spent group. I'm sitting on half a ton to start the season with(more as I make room). My stove liked them better than the Green Supremes TSC is selling along side the MWP. Trying the softies this fall, Just to see what I have been missing.


----------



## subsailor (Aug 13, 2012)

jtakeman said:


> MWP definitely made strides compared to the first seasons stuff. I'm still hearing mixed reviews, But the ratio of likes has gone from nill to about 50%. I say kudo's to ScotL for what he's done.Many a pellet have had bad starts at it, But only the good have stuck around to weather the storm! I got a feeling we haven't seen the best of MWP just yet!


 
When MWP first started making pellets they were horrible. People were returning them faster than the pellet dealers could handle. At that time their bags were white with a green outline of the State of Maine. They hired a salesman to try to market their product as they were slowly correcting their problems. One of the first things the salesman wanted to do was to change the bag because people associated it with crap. They have gotten better, and hopefully will continue to. So JT, I think you're right, we might not have seen the best yet.


----------



## jcayer (Aug 19, 2012)

It looks like I can only go up this year.  Last year I bought a Harmon Advance.  I ordered 3 tons of pellets from the dealer.  They erroneously dropped off one ton, of Great American.  I hated those things.  I was not impressed with my pellet stove since they had so much ash and I had to empty the ash pan 2-3 times a week.
When I called about my other 2 tons, the dealer said they changed pellets because people weren't happy with the Great Americans.
They dropped off 2 tons of NEWPs.  They burned much better, and with substantially less ash, than the Great Americans.  I was much happier with my stove at that point.  Based on what everyone said here, it won't be hard for me to pick up some much better stuff this year.

I'm in SW CT.  There are a few places that deliver, but the local one is offering Lignetics, Allegheny, and Dry Creek at $250/ton.  No one had mentioned Allegheny yet.  Does anyone have any comments regarding the three I just mentioned?  Which one would you pick and is the price decent?
Thanks.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 19, 2012)

jcayer said:


> It looks like I can only go up this year. Last year I bought a Harmon Advance. I ordered 3 tons of pellets from the dealer. They erroneously dropped off one ton, of Great American. I hated those things. I was not impressed with my pellet stove since they had so much ash and I had to empty the ash pan 2-3 times a week.
> When I called about my other 2 tons, the dealer said they changed pellets because people weren't happy with the Great Americans.
> They dropped off 2 tons of NEWPs. They burned much better, and with substantially less ash, than the Great Americans. I was much happier with my stove at that point. Based on what everyone said here, it won't be hard for me to pick up some much better stuff this year.
> 
> ...


 
jcayer, Probably better to start your own thread. You'll get more replies. I have burned all 3 and I have them just as you listed them. Lignetics, Allegheny, and then Dry Creek.

But I don't know nuttin about pellets!


----------

